
Craig Wright exposed as Satoshi fraud and imposter by Redditors - ForFreedom
https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/4hf4xj/creator_of_bitcoin_reveals_identity/d2pfnk6
======
jbmorgado
Sincerely, it looks like just another normal day in Bitcoin.

I would actually like to know what percentage of the BTC created everyday are
actually being used for legal and technological sound purposes?

We already know that payment processors that offer BTC say that no-one uses
BTC: ( _Taavet Hinrikus, CEO of international-payments app TransferWise,
“Bitcoin, I think we can say, is dead. There is no traction, no one is using
bitcoin. The bitcoin experiment, I think we can say, is over.”_
[http://finance.yahoo.com/news/bitcoin-is-dead-says-
prominent...](http://finance.yahoo.com/news/bitcoin-is-dead-says-prominent-
fintech-executive-taavet-hinrikus-transferwise-bitcoin-experiment-
failed-191800988.html))

And we also know that more than a half of the bitcoins used in the real world
are used in the Dark Web: [http://www.coindesk.com/dark-web-markets-processed-
more-bitc...](http://www.coindesk.com/dark-web-markets-processed-more-bitcoin-
than-bitpay-in-2014/)

My guess is that the remaining are mostly just bought by traders playing
around in the Bitcoin exchanges and eventually loosing most of their money due
to exchange lack of oversight and ease of price manipulation. But I would like
some good data on this to be able to form a sound opinion.

~~~
codeulike
_But I would like some good data on this to be able to form a sound opinion._

Transferwise is not a payment processor that offers bitcoin. They only deal
with normal currencies. Transferwise offer a service (currency exchange) that
is threatened (in theory) by bitcoin so I wouldn't necessarily listen to what
they say about it.

------
toomanythings2
Reddit did no such thing, or did no such thing first, as outlined anywhere
else. [http://www.economist.com/news/briefings/21698061-craig-
steve...](http://www.economist.com/news/briefings/21698061-craig-steven-
wright-claims-be-satoshi-nakamoto-bitcoin)

~~~
DanielBMarkham
"Reddit Craig Wright exposure exposed as fraud by HN'ers"

Seriously, guys. Just give it a day or two. It'll all come out in the wash.
I'm looking at my HN and Twitter feed and I've got 42 pounds of speculation
for every one ounce of actual news.

(This doesn't apply to you but to the community at large. Your comment pointed
out to me that not only is the gossip machine in full force on this story, I'm
starting to see echoes of echoes of actual stories.)

